# Only One Core Overclocked?



## Darren

CoreTemp seems to think only one of my cores is overclocked... Is this the case or is it just reading it wrong? CPUz and Windows both see it as 4.0GHz but CoreTemp only thinks it's one.


----------



## jonnyp11

Check your BIOS settings. One mobo i used had independent core overclocking.


----------



## Darren

I looked through everything and found nothing.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Right click over the core frequency on CPUZ and see if all the cores say the same.


----------



## Darren

Yeah... it's just the one. Well that's REALLY annoying... No idea how to fix that as my BIOS doesn't show anything about more than one core. I have a core unlocker but not sure if that's related. I know it can unlock cores if you have disabled cores on the processor.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

In BIOS make sure Cool'n'Quiet is turned off.
Make sure C1E support is turned off
Go into Windows control panel under power options and make sure you set for maximum performance.


----------



## Darren

MyCattMaxx said:


> In BIOS make sure Cool'n'Quiet is turned off.
> Make sure C1E support is turned off
> Go into Windows control panel under power options and make sure you set for maximum performance.



Did all of that. Still the same but temps are higher. 

Maybe try updated BIOS? I've seen a few mentions of people having this issue with MSI boards.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

When you are running a load do all the cores match or does it only seem to drop frequency when you are idling along?


----------



## Darren

When I ran Prime core 0 would be at 4 while the rest were at 3.2. When it had Cool N Quiet they would all drop to the same speed together.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

In Bios try turning off SVM if it is on and turn off IOMMU if it is on.


----------



## Darren

Yeah still doing it after changing both of those... Faulty board and/or poor BIOS controls.


----------



## swchoi89

I thought it's normal to have 1 core always peak compared to others? My i5-3570K does that and it's overclocked @ 4.3Ghz.


----------



## Darren

If you overclock you think it would apply it to all of your cores, not just one of them. Doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Virssagòn

You set the option in bios "to all cores" and not "per core"?
Sorry if someone else said this already... didn't look previous page.


----------



## Darren

SmileMan said:


> You set the option in bios "to all cores" and not "per core"?
> Sorry if someone else said this already... didn't look previous page.



Yeah it's been said. I've looked through all my BIOS settings and can find nothing about it.


----------



## Virssagòn

When you do manual oc, normally you can choose between these 2. What's your bios version?


----------



## AlienMenace

MyCattMaxx said:


> Right click over the core frequency on CPUZ and see if all the cores say the same.


Nice little trick, didn't know that. I least I know now that all my cores are the same, and my system is O/C to 3.9


----------



## Darren

Snapped a picture of my BIOS Overclocking section. Maybe I'm missing something but I can find nothing pertaining to a single core vs all of them.


----------



## StrangleHold

Does the CPU Core Control have Auto instead of Manual. If so try Auto.


----------



## Darren

StrangleHold said:


> Does the CPU Core Control have Auto instead of Manual. If so try Auto.



I had just switched it to Auto before this picture. Acts the same either way.


----------



## StrangleHold

Download and install PC Wizard. Click on the processor tab. Click on Frequency. It will show at the bottom what all cores are running at. My guess is Core Temp is screwed up.


----------



## Darren

StrangleHold said:


> Download and install PC Wizard. Click on the processor tab. Click on Frequency. It will show at the bottom what all cores are running at. My guess is Core Temp is screwed up.



CPUz reported the same problem. Check the previous page. There's a picture of it showing only the first core at 4.0GHz.


----------



## StrangleHold

Weird man, dont know. Is there any settings in the advanced Tab that have to do with the cores.


----------



## Darren

I've crawled through every menu and submenu to find nothing...


----------



## spirit

Reset your BIOS and try overclocking again?


----------



## Darren

I updated my BIOS and all 4 cores overclock now. I also think my memory issue with it never reading it correctly and having to manually set it myself is fixed as well. So awesome! Also the new BIOS looks awesome. (not my picture)


----------

